# My 2006 STAN releases definitive review



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Here is a review I have written about STAN releases.
For STAN guys: please take it like constructive comments and suggestions.
I sent it to [email protected] as a PDF file but that email doesn't work.


Furthermore I have some questions:
Can I get a sear for the MagMicro? mine has planes and the hasp jumps a little before the shot. It's for a medium size MagMicro.

Are you working on new or improved models? there are some interesting new BT releases out there this year, but I would wait if you are making new stuff.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

2006 Stan releases (Super-X, Micro III, MagMicro), Trio handles, medium size. 
The ergonomic handle is amazing, fits in my hand perfectly and there are no movements/slide. I have medium size hands, and seems that Stan has made these releases for me. 
A common problem to all types is the weak screws... I think Stan guys should place on them better quality screws with deeper holes, it's the same if you are carefully and don't over-tight them... luckily I have a Zenith hardware kit, I had to replace one of the screws.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

* Super-x : Incredible triggered release, I did about 100 shots at 5 meters to adjust it, and two days later I won a 2x70m tournament with 683, near to my best score. You will love this release if you like medium-hard-very hard triggers, not if you like a little spongy feel (Carter and others with standard springs...) . The thumb trigger adjustment range is great, and you can play with the barrel angle. I think it has a faster reaction than other triggered releases. I tried it with the Micro III pull post screwed in the thumb barrel set screw, and it rocks! 


Negative points: hard to cock, you will have a stronger thumb finger  
A huge/loud shock when fires (I hope the mechanics have great strength and it will be a lasting release, we will see it in two years...), but at the moment these two things aren't important for me 
And the same old problem: slack pins... and I'm sure I had a release without the anodized problem... the hasp pin moves, and goes off slowly... I don't like to pay that $$$ and have to put a small epoxi drop on it every month... 
Also I had another problem, a release malfunction after 1500 shots approximately, it happened three times, and it came back to my dealer. The problem was you draw the bow (OK), anchor (OK), apply BT technique (OK), and the release is activated, the mechanism works and produce the typical sound... but there isn't a shot!!! it shots when you begin the let down... really a “surprise” shot that ends in the grass... 

I also have a Chocolate Addiction, it's a very good release, but a little large for me, and sometimes it slips in my hand a bit, I can't reach a consistent grip/hold, and there is a little spring noise just before it shoots. My actual trigger release is a Carter Just Cuz +, it works really well, better than the Chocolate for me, but I miss the ergonomic handle and the adjustable trigger of the Super X... 
I have tuned the Cuz+ trigger in order to obtain a similar feeling, with the 135# spring.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

* Micro III : I've shot Carter, Zenith, TrueBall and a Stan Micro II BT releases, and I think this is better. In two weeks I shattered my 70 meters training score with it due to the perfect fit in my hand, I think. I can grip it, draw my bow (I don't use the pull post), relax my hand with push-pull forces in action, pass tension to my back, and wham! in perfect motion... the release doesn't move in my hand, no slip at all. The ultra-fine travel adjustment is great and easy. The break is really soft, very nice feel. Talking about anchor/sight position, it is similar to my Chocolate, and different to Super-X/MagMicro. The clicker option make this release a good option for newbies, but it doesn’t work as well as the Zenith. 
Negative points: you must watch the hinge head screw, sometimes it unscrews slowly. 
Sometimes the hasp hits the handle producing wear, see the pic (also you can see the Zenith black screw). With the Micro II design this didn't happen. 

Apart of this I did some handwork with a file and sandpaper due to it was a little uncomfortable while drawing the bow because the handle and the hinge head grazed a little my middle finger knuckle.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I love this release, and also bought the two finger version, and love it too, but I think the middle finger part could be more curved, even like the index finger part (~symmetrical handle). Sometimes if you have a very relaxed hold, you could feel the middle finger slips. Something like the following pic could be fine. 

Recently I have had a problem with my Deuce, it fell to the floor accidentally and the hinge head didn't rotate when you shoot with it! the result was premature shots from a fixed hook. I did a meticulous search of the cause, and something happened to the sear position: the solution was to hook it on a fixed string (I used another release with rope), pull hard, and force the head forward and back until it works right. 
I think this thing is near to be a "perfect release", unless for me. Good job, Stan.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*MagMicro : Same performance than Micro III, and very interesting and new for me the different hinge position. In three weeks I shot my best 2x70m score in competition with it. The magnet (travel adjustment) mechanism is very clever, but not as fine as the Micro III one. Without pull post possibility, I think it isn't for newbies, furthermore it's needed more caution when drawing the bow than you use a curved handle like Micro III releases to avoid premature shots due to its straight handle and pivot point. I'd like to see this great release with the Micro III curved handle. Talking about anchor/sight position, it is similar to the Super-X, and different compared with MicroIII/Chocolate. Also a clicker option like Micro III. 
Negative points: the same hinge head screw problem than Micro III, and an important handle defective design that produces wear and tear by the hasp, in the front part and also behind, although It doesn't affect the release performance, it's only aesthetic (I don’t know if it also happen in the large size release).


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Also I have a problem with it, I think it's a defective piece: the sear isn’t well rounded, it has planes and the hasp "jumps" a little in the last seconds before the release shoots. The feel is like a soft and quiet clicker. I will try to change it. You can see clearly two edges:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Finally, a suggestion about the colours. These negative colours are cool!!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I think that is A great review. I would like to see more colors 2.


----------



## metalarcher (Apr 8, 2006)

wow great review


----------



## Javier (Aug 23, 2002)

*Good job*

Good job Victor. Nice review. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, but I was wrong about this:



JovenPadaguan said:


> Recently I have had a problem with my Deuce, it fell to the floor accidentally and the hinge head didn't rotate when you shoot with it! the result was premature shots from a fixed hook. I did a meticulous search of the cause, and something happened to the sear position: the solution was to hook it on a fixed string (I used another release with rope), pull hard, and force the head forward and back until it works right.


That solution doesn't work.
I've found the cause: a small fissure in the hinge head.
This is my Trio:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

And this is my Deuce:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

It produces this empty space. This causes a minimal "bringing together" of the hook and the sear, and this is the malfunction cause.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

The solution is simple, and now the release works perfectly.

Conclusion: this hinge head design doesn't work well in this release. It needs other design, or steel heads.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I have detected the same issue in my MagMicro. However, the release works well, unlike the Micro III, which needs the above reparation.

My not rounded sear is a minor problem, I contacted with Doug W. (AT "4X20") and he will send to me the piece :thumbs_up :beer: 
But still no answer about the hinge head problem.
Seriously, I think steel heads would be a good solution, if not, redesigned hinge heads without this problem, and without the paint wear problem...


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*mag micro trio*

I have had the hardest time with premature shots w/ my micro(blue)
Some tell me that you are not to pull as you would with a "normal" backtension release but more straight(less on the index finger????
When I adjust it to not misfire that way I can pull my cable stops thru my cables!
Adjusted the other way I run out of adjustment.
What am I doing..I have been shooting BT for 20+ yrs never had such a hard time.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

dillio67 said:


> I have had the hardest time with premature shots w/ my micro(blue)
> Some tell me that you are not to pull as you would with a "normal" backtension release but more straight(less on the index finger????
> When I adjust it to not misfire that way I can pull my cable stops thru my cables!
> Adjusted the other way I run out of adjustment.
> What am I doing..I have been shooting BT for 20+ yrs never had such a hard time.


The same happens to me, because the pivot point is different, I think.
I have to shoot it carefully, without distractions.

And don't forget to check the hinge head rotates correctly...


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

GREAT customer service, they contacted me through PM and sent to me some screws I needed :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

Now I have another SuperX and seems it works correctly after 2000 shots aprox. and 500 shots with a string training device.
As they told me, the slack pins problem is fixed. They also told me that wearing problems and hinge head unscrewing are fixed.

Wrong internal springs with improper specs were the cause of the hang fires with my previous SuperX.

Stan people is working in 2008 models that would come without weak screws, and the 2008 SuperX wouldn't have the following issues: hard cocking, loud shock when fired and hasp hitting the handle. Also it would have a new internal lubricant to protect the steel components.

I have noticed in my SuperX a little issue when I change the setup: I need to shoot about 2 or 3 dozens of shots for the internal spring finishes well settled, before this I feel a little jump and some play in the trigger.

Apart of this, now I'm very happy with this release, I can do my best shot with it :rock:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Again, another Super-X malfuction problem     
I have sent this text to Stan people.
This time, after 3000 shots with my bow and few hundred shots approx. with an adjusting/training rope device, last wednesday, while I was shooting, one of 3 or 4 times I cocked the release it shot prematurely before the loop attachment.
The release has approximately 4 full turns of trigger tension adjustment. My setup was between 1.5-2 turns, and after the problem I tried to change the setup and now the mechanism doesn't load at all in the first 2 full turns. Also, when it finally works I can't shoot because it is too heavy, and it isn't possible to adjust it "in the middle".

I'm so tired with these releases... this is my second Super-X with problems. 
Can I do something? can I repair it? If not, It will come back to my dealer, I don't want to spend my money sending it to you, Europe isn't close to USA...

The release broke few days before an important tournament for me (next weekend), where I will fight for a place in the national team for the Varesse World Cup, and it isn't a good thing to trust in a great product that finally will break... a lot of people here in Madrid, also in the rest of Spain and I suppose in the entire world are very dissapointed and angry with the malfuction problems, and I know, and surely STAN people know too, they have caused a lot of lost arrows and many "fat lips"...
Then, with only two training days I must to sight all the 4 FITA distances again, and shoot with another release I didn't shoot since february.

Carter for me this year, and a lot of things to prove and show the next Stan triggered releases.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Great post. I love the stan releses but had the same problem with the super x. stan is sending me a new one, so i am happy. Have you shoot that one i would love to here your review on there new version of the relese


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Aceman said:


> Great post. I love the stan releses but had the same problem with the super x. stan is sending me a new one, so i am happy. Have you shoot that one i would love to here your review on there new version of the relese


Well, my Stan adventure has continued these months LOL
I finally sent my BT releases to Copper John for repairing , that was in May (!), and few weeks ago I have received new releases.

The MagMicro sear is OK, no more jumps. I haven't shoot with it at the moment, I don't know if it will suffer wear and tear like my previous magnetic devilish device (I love it hehehe), although it doesn't matter.

The Micro III Trio seems to be OK, the head looks better IMO, see the pic, in the left side. I have shot a little with it since it arrived, and I have remembered one thing, it fits my hand perfectly with great comfort, it's the number 1 for me, and I have tried and owned several brands and models. Furthermore it is very (VERY) accurate. 

But the Deuce... see the pic I sent to Copper John, again the fissure in the hinge head, and it's a brand new release without use, Stan people says that it's due to manufacturing process and there's no problem with the release function, but I prefer to change it again, I have emailed them looking for solutions, I think the result will be satisfactory in the end, the customer service is great.
Surely I will post a Super-X2 review, but in a few months


----------



## Javier (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi Victor,
glad to see you´ve finally solved that problem.
Any chance of finding the new heads at J&P?
See you next sunday


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Javier said:


> Hi Victor,
> glad to see you´ve finally solved that problem.
> Any chance of finding the new heads at J&P?
> See you next sunday


Hi, I think they aren't "new" heads, maybe different manufacture machines, or slightly different machining programs for them, I don't know.
I think your Trio had a head in good condition like the one you can see in the above pic, doesn't it? ( the "fissure zone" 1mm wide approx, without fissure, of course).
Anyway, to try to change the head by yourself could be a bad idea, it's really very hard to play with it, I tried with an old Micro II...

PS: See you in Soto, I think the "jamón" will be hard to win this year! :biggrin1:


----------



## Javier (Aug 23, 2002)

JovenPadaguan said:


> ........
> I think your Trio had a head in good condition like the one you can see in the above pic, doesn't it? ( the "fissure zone" 1mm wide approx, without fissure, of course)....


Nope, it´s the older design. 
Don´t forget to bring your "A" game on sunday....you´ll need it


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Javier said:


> Nope, it´s the older design.


I know you handle the secrets of The Force (talking about BT ), then, if you have done some thousands shots with your Trio, keep an eye on it, though the release could work perfectly.
But, if you suffer a pair of misfires, you will have more for sure...




Javier said:


> Don´t forget to bring your "A" game on sunday....you´ll need it


I know, I know... 

:biggrin1:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Aceman said:


> Great post. I love the stan releses but had the same problem with the super x. stan is sending me a new one, so i am happy. Have you shoot that one i would love to here your review on there new version of the relese


I's up 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=636477


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi @ll from Hamburg, Germany.

I've bought a SuperX and it was a superb release till the lever broke trough a construction failure.

I've contacted Doug Springer via Email if I can get a new one (SX2). He promised me to send me a new one but from this point on Stan ignores me and my emails. What can I do?

Greetz

Christian


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Hi @ll from Hamburg, Germany.
> 
> I've bought a SuperX and it was a superb release till the lever broke trough a construction failure.
> 
> ...


Stan has a great customer service, but sometimes it takes some days to answer an email, like other customer services or archery shops...

Good luck


----------

